# Sigma lenses



## garyknrd (Aug 19, 2013)

I was wondering if Sigma re-designed there super telephoto lenses with the sports label. And they were almost as good optically as Canon. Would you buy them? 
With the new sports lens and the option to have the mount changed to any brand you want, at any time! That would let me buy one lens and try different manufacturers body's with no problems. With a small fee for mount change. 
I am thinking this is what is about to happen with Sigmas large super telephotos in the next year. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## risc32 (Aug 19, 2013)

i think they are already almost as good optically as Canon/Nikon. I think the fear of a lens of that expense not working on future camera bodies keeps many away. I would guess that easy lens firmware updates and mount swapping ability will cure most of that. From my perspective all they would need to do then is stop updating lenses every other year. Most people don't want to go to resell a lens after 3years of use only for it to be 2 generations old.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 19, 2013)

In my opinion, lenses need to be evaluated by model and not by company. A good number of Sigma lenses are excellent and I would have (and don't) have any problems buying them. On the other hand a good number of Canon lenses I pass on.

One really can't say that manufacturer makes good or bad lenses.... it all comes down to the individual lens. 

I am increasingly considering Sigma in my lens purchase plans.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 19, 2013)

I had five Sigma EOS compatible lenses, and none of them worked on Canon DSLR's. 400mm, a 105,, Mac50, a 28mm f/1.8 and two zooms. This was due to the poor reverse engineering that Sigma did for the Canon system.

Of the five, only the 105mm Macro could be upgraded with a fix, and they charged my over $100 to make it do what it was supposed to.

I'd be concerned that some new Canon AF system will once again break all the Sigma lenses. The Art Lenses might have downloadable firmware if they are current models, or maybe not. At any rate, I am avoiding them, particularly with the new Dual Pixel AF systems coming out. There will be changes in the AF system, and who knows what issues third party lenses will have?


----------



## Jim O (Aug 19, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I had five Sigma EOS compatible lenses, and none of them worked on Canon DSLR's. 400mm, a 105,, Mac50, a 28mm f/1.8 and two zooms. This was due to the poor reverse engineering that Sigma did for the Canon system.
> 
> Of the five, only the 105mm Macro could be upgraded with a fix, and they charged my over $100 to make it do what it was supposed to.
> 
> I'd be concerned that some new Canon AF system will once again break all the Sigma lenses. The Art Lenses might have downloadable firmware if they are current models, or maybe not. At any rate, I am avoiding them, particularly with the new Dual Pixel AF systems coming out. There will be changes in the AF system, and who knows what issues third party lenses will have?



Good point, and one that might put a bit of a damper into those wonderful f/2.8 Tamron zooms as well, I guess.


----------



## garyknrd (Aug 20, 2013)

Yea, the reason I ask is I have a couple of Sigma lenses. Optically ok. But had a boat load of trouble with one of them. So kinda afraid to spend allot of money on lenses of this kind. And optically they are behind Canon. Just wait until they appear until I decide to try or not I guess.


----------

